# Ballance Point on a Knife (Wa or Western)



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 22, 2011)

I am wondering, where would most of you like the balance point on the knife to be. 

For me, it's is right at the handle (pinch grip with my middle finger against the handle). 

M


----------



## MadMel (Jul 22, 2011)

Pretty much an inch or so from where the heel of the edge starts is where I'd like it balanced... But I could do as well with anything just as long as it is balanced.. Some knives are just "unwieldy" for the lack of a better word..


----------



## mattrud (Jul 22, 2011)

right in front of the handle or directly at the choil


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 22, 2011)

mattrud said:


> right in front of the handle or directly at the choil


 
That's where I like it too, so I might make it as a standard on my knives. 

M


----------



## Lefty (Jul 22, 2011)

I say the choil/heel. A little either way is fine though.


----------



## tk59 (Jul 22, 2011)

I do like it right around the heel or just forward of that but I have plenty of knives that are more blade heavy that I still really love to use. I've handled a couple that are more handle heavy and they feel like a handle with nothing attached to it. I'd err on the side of more blade heavy. Over time, I haven't worn a blade down so the balace is bad yet and I don't know how long a handle would last under my care but I'm thinking I wouldn't want to have to rehandle a Tsourkan piece.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 22, 2011)

tk59 said:


> ... I'm thinking I wouldn't want to have to rehandle a Tsourkan piece.


 
Remarkably, now that I have a dehumidifier running in the shop 24x7 (we have had rain after rain all spring and frequently in the summer), I see no wood or horn movement with relation to the metal in the handles with metal spacer/s. It usually takes just a couple of days the edge of the space become noticeable, but I don't see that on the last two handles with humidity at home above 60%. So, I am encouraged. I like spacers for aesthetic reasons and also because spacers contribute to stability of the handle (sort of a like a metal ring to reinforce a 'nipple'), so I will continue them in one form or another on all of my handles. I also like to work with naturally stable woods and horn.

So hopefully, no re-handling will be needed during the life of the knife.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 22, 2011)

I like the center of balance right below where the makers mark stamp usually is on a blade, about 1" toward the tip from the bottom of the bolster.


----------



## Customfan (Jul 22, 2011)

+1


----------



## jm2hill (Jul 22, 2011)

I like it just around the choil area as well. I find it unnatural when a knife is blade heavy. I'm just not used to Wa handles yet. Still have to get more practice in.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jul 22, 2011)

Someone here said last week "just under your index finger on a pinch grip" which I think is pretty dead on, and pretty much where most of you have said it should be.


----------

